# Want to see an amazing clownfish?



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

If anyone wants to see an amazing-looking clownfish that I have never seen before, Google search "PNG Lightning Maroon Clownfish". Or click here:The Story Behind Blue Zoo's PNG Lightning Maroon Clownfish
Really rare and quite possibly the coolest clown color morph I've seen. Enjoy!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

That is gorgeous! Amazing


----------



## jellysaurus (Apr 14, 2010)

woah it looks like a spiderweb is on it


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for sharing. I had not seen that yet. It's got a geographic pattern in its stripes, cool.


----------



## Dr. Greenthumb (May 16, 2010)

It almost looks like a tattoo. 

Super cool


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Alex, I THINK but not certain its been a few weeks but I do believe "Beyond the reef" in schaumburg has ONE of these specimens there.(yeah I know im a freshie but buy my filters and stuff from them)


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Really?! I have to check that out. If they have one I'd love to at least go have a look. I'll bet it's suuuuper expensive


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Its been atleast 3 weeks since I was there getting my wet/dry.

they got some indian fish that I want real bad but it costs 260 bucks and I got no salty tank lol, edible when they die kinda fish.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

That is one sweet fish.


----------



## Zabel (Jul 27, 2010)

It's really very amazing. I like it so much. 
Awesome, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

u-g-l-y, you ain't got no alibi, it's ugly


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

u-g-l-y, you ain't got no alibi, it's ugly

I like the rareness of it, but that's it.


----------



## chris777 (Oct 28, 2010)

cool thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Callum_c94 (Dec 9, 2010)

they are really cool fish


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Try Breeding from it,,if 20% OF THE YOUNG turn out like that they will b e worth a mint


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Pretty fish, once I step into the salt arena I can only hope to get something like that one day.


----------



## denson (Jun 5, 2012)

Really this is gorgeous clownfish. The Clown fish lives on the sea floor amid anemone tentacles. It inhabits the warm waters of the tropical Pacific Ocean, the Red Sea, the Indian Ocean, and Australia's Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

gorgeous


----------

